# Landlord bs....



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

So I recently discovered that my Landlord is actually selling the house I'm currently renting the basement of, we have other tenants upstairs and they were unaware of this as well.

I met a person looking at the lot 2 days ago, he had no idea tenants were occupying this building. After doing some research I've found out that what my landlord is doing is actually illegal and that unless we are served with a 60day notice, we won't have to vacate (beneficial I suppose), however I've been preparing myself by brushing up on these laws a bit more just in case of a worst case scenario.


I explained the situation to my brother, who now thinks that I'm being trashy and low class because I'm prepared to take my landlord to court should he do anything illegal (such as eviciting us without notice, selling the house for development with tenants inside, etc.)

Does anyone here think this is low class to prep for a worst case situation? I'm fully ready to move out if need be, but not if he doesn't go about things in a proper way as in my mind, if he wants to be the Landlord from hell, I can be the Tenant from hell right back.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Somehow this reminds me of an article I read in the papers about a woman who has been living rent free for years scamming people and going to court everytime for not paying her rent etc. In this case it is different. Fighting for your right to be notified and given a reasonable amount of time to find a new place to live would be the smart decision. Not preparing yourself doesn't make you high class any more then preparing making you low class. You already have learned what is going to happen so at some point it sounds like you will need to find a new place to live. I'd say keep preparing as you are but look for somewhere else at the same time. It would be less hassle to find a new place instead of going to court.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

That's the main plan, by law if he asks us to leave with a written notice then there's no legal presidence. I'm more than willing to move out if he asks, but if he shows up and says "I sold the house you have to move" then I'm willing to fight him (whilst moving out anyways) to teach him that you cannot simply overlook the law.

Mainly I want to prepare in case he does something illegal so that I may be able to teach him a lesson in the law and hopefully prevent his futhure abuse of it in the future.


Thanks for the answer, makes me feel a bit better to know that my brother's just being a jerkass (excuse the language)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what says in your contract, which you signed?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## koicollector (Jun 2, 2013)

Ryan...

The Landlord and Tenant Act of Ontario - regardless of whether you have a written lease contract - states that a "minimum of a 60 day notice is required". However you could actually get more notice than that. For example, if your rental payment date is June 1st, and the landlord notifies you on June 10th, you have until 60 days PAST your rental payment date of July 1st - so that would be all of June, July and August before you have to move. Cool, eh? ( and yes, I am 100% certain) Rob


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

koicollector said:


> Ryan...
> 
> The Landlord and Tenant Act of Ontario - regardless of whether you have a written lease contract - states that a "minimum of a 60 day notice is required". However you could actually get more notice than that. For example, if your rental payment date is June 1st, and the landlord notifies you on June 10th, you have until 60 days PAST your rental payment date of July 1st - so that would be all of June, July and August before you have to move. Cool, eh? ( and yes, I am 100% certain) Rob


what should happen when renter signed contract which says - 30 days notice

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## koicollector (Jun 2, 2013)

Good question. I think you would need to go to the Ontario Gov't website. I am not certain but it might not be considered a legal contract as it is not within LTA (Landlord and Tenant Act) standards. Regardless the eviction period is the same 60 day + period I wrote to you about last time.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you contacted your landlord and talked to him about your concerns?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Indeed, if the landlord sells the property, closing can be set to allow for notice. As well, the new owner may be buying the property for rental, in which case you stay. I think you may be getting a little ahead of yourself here. It perhaps would be best to speak with the owner to find out what his intentions are. If nothing else, you will know how to proceed.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If the current owner hasn't given you notice then you have no reason to move out. If the new owner moves in and asks you to move then you have 60 days to do it. If the new owner has a problem with that then you can call the police to come out and settle the dispute and they will side with you in this matter since you are the tenant. 

Landowners have very little to protect themselves in Toronto when it comes to disputes like this


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sorta in the same boat. The owners of my building are parting ways.. I only got a heads up (sort of) by fluke. 

I am hoping the new owners will keep us, and/or waiting for the notice. 

I have already been looking for new places, getting ideas for rental costs... etc etc.

It's the only thing I do have control over for the moment. :S

I hope everything goes smooth for you!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> If the current owner hasn't given you notice then you have no reason to move out. If the new owner moves in and asks you to move then you have 60 days to do it. If the new owner has a problem with that then you can call the police to come out and settle the dispute and they will side with you in this matter since you are the tenant.
> 
> Landowners have very little to protect themselves in Toronto when it comes to disputes like this


The above is true regarding 60 days.

The tribunal (LTA now) is very good to tenants. My wife and I have been on the other side when we looked after 70 apartments. So hard to get rid of the bad apples.

However, you can't be dumped on your butt! Give the LTA a call. They will give you all the info you need. Most important, be polite! You get so much farther when you are!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

If a 30 day contract is signed, then it's 30 days.

BUT!!! ON THIS FRONT  Good news, my gf decided that, since my landlord just so happened to come over yesterday (to check on the landscaping crew he had in to fix some issues the old crew left), she asked him. Turns out he has no idea about it being for sale. Meaning somebody is screwing around, so now he's looking into tracking down the fraudlent realesate agent and taking legal action.

He also told us if anybody else comes on the property to call him, and attempt to hold them there as long as possible so he may directly confront them. I plan to take pictures of them and their car should the case arise again.

Now my worry is that, either my neighbour (who has been causing my landlord issues since day one) is to blame for this, OR my house was being cased for a future robbery. Fine by me if they want to try to get past my Bulldog, he is not friendly towards those he doesn't know, but he's cute as a kitten in a tea cup, so it's very deceptive hehe


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Once the property has an offer on it, and the offer becomes accepted unconditionally, it is "sold". However, that is not the closing date of sale, when money changes hands. Lawyers get involved, things happen, etc etc. Generally it is rare to have a closing date less than around 60 days from acceptance of the offer. So in theory your landlord doesn't have to tell you he is selling (though he needs to inform you if someone is to enter your unit). However, you are correct that you do indeed have 60 days to vacate, as others posted. 

I would just talk to your landlord and ask him what is up. But if someone tries to toss you illegally, you have every right to stop them, and it isn't "low class" at all. Finding a new place, and arranging a move takes time.


----------

